# U.S. Treasury breached by hackers backed by foreign gov.



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

Exclusive: U.S. Treasury breached by hackers backed by foreign government - sources

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...d-by-foreign-government-sources-idUSKBN28N0PG


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

A Russian mole somewhere in those companies.


----------



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)




----------



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

SolarWinds hides list of high-profile customers after devastating hack
The IT contractor was at the center of a massive breach targeting federal agencies

https://it.slashdot.org/story/20/12...high-profile-customers-after-devastating-hack


----------



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

SolarWinds hackers breach US nuclear weapons agency

https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/solarwinds-hackers-breach-us-nuclear-weapons-agency/

*****************************************************************************

Microsoft confirms breach in SolarWinds hack, denies infecting others

https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/ne...h-in-solarwinds-hack-denies-infecting-others/


----------



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

Suspected Russian hacking spree extends beyond original target, U.S. officials admit

https://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/russia-hacking-solarwinds-1.5845909


----------



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

Microsoft identifies 40+ victims of SolarWinds hack, 80% from US

https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/ne...ictims-of-solarwinds-hack-80-percent-from-us/


----------



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

Microsoft president calls SolarWinds hack an "act of recklessness"
Of 18,000 backdoored servers, hackers followed up on only a few dozen.

https://arstechnica.com/information...inds-hack-victims-received-follow-on-attacks/


----------



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

Second hacking team was targeting SolarWinds at time of big breach

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...olarwinds-at-time-of-big-breach-idUSKBN28T0U1

**********************************************************

Analyzing Solorigate, the compromised DLL file that started a sophisticated cyberattack, and how Microsoft Defender helps protect customers

https://www.microsoft.com/security/...ack-and-how-microsoft-defender-helps-protect/


----------



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

'Dozens of email accounts' were hacked at U.S. Treasury -Senator Wyden

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...s-more-officials-blame-russia-idUSKBN28V2DX?u


----------



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

Russians Are Believed to Have Used Microsoft Resellers in Cyberattacks

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/12/24/us/russia-microsoft-resellers-cyberattacks.html


----------



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

FBI probe of major hack includes project-management software from JetBrains

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...software-from-jetbrains-sources-idUSKBN29B2RR


----------



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

Sealed U.S. Court Records Exposed in SolarWinds Breach

https://krebsonsecurity.com/2021/01/sealed-u-s-court-records-exposed-in-solarwinds-breach/


----------



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

SolarWinds malware has "curious" ties to Russian-speaking hackers

https://arstechnica.com/information...has-curious-ties-to-russian-speaking-hackers/


----------



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

New Sunspot malware found while investigating SolarWinds hack

https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/ne...re-found-while-investigating-solarwinds-hack/


----------



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

Malwarebytes says SolarWinds hackers accessed its internal emails

https://blog.malwarebytes.com/malwa...-microsoft-office-365-and-azure-environments/

https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/ne...arwinds-hackers-accessed-its-internal-emails/


----------



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

After SolarWinds breach, lawmakers ask NSA for help in cracking Juniper cold case

https://www.cyberscoop.com/nsa-juniper-backdoor-wyden-espionage/


----------



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

Exclusive: Suspected Chinese hackers used SolarWinds bug to spy on U.S. payroll agency - sources

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-cyber-solarwinds-china-idUSKBN2A22K8


----------



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

Hackers Lurked in SolarWinds Email System for at Least 9 Months, CEO Says
Investigators still don't know how the company was breached in attack that will cost millions

https://www.wsj.com/articles/hacker...em-for-at-least-9-months-ceo-says-11612317963


----------



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

SolarWinds hack was *'largest and most sophisticated attack'* ever: Microsoft president

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-cyber-solarwinds-microsoft-idUSKBN2AF03R


----------



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

*CISA releases new SolarWinds malicious activity detection tool*

https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/ne...solarwinds-malicious-activity-detection-tool/


----------



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

*Microsoft says SolarWinds hackers have struck again at the US and other countries*

https://edition.cnn.com/2021/05/28/tech/microsoft-solarwinds-russia-hack-intl-hnk/index.html


----------



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

Exclusive: Wide-ranging SolarWinds probe sparks fear in Corporate America

https://www.reuters.com/technology/...obe-sparks-fear-corporate-america-2021-09-10/


----------



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

*New Tomiris backdoor likely developed by SolarWinds hackers*

https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/ne...kdoor-likely-developed-by-solarwinds-hackers/


----------



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

*Hackers of SolarWinds stole data on U.S. sanctions policy, intelligence probes*

https://www.reuters.com/world/us/ha...ctions-policy-intelligence-probes-2021-10-07/


----------



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

*SolarWinds investors allege board knew about cyber risks*

https://www.reuters.com/technology/...lege-board-knew-about-cyber-risks-2021-11-05/


----------



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

*Clop gang exploiting SolarWinds Serv-U flaw in ransomware attacks*
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/ne...solarwinds-serv-u-flaw-in-ransomware-attacks/


----------



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

*SolarWinds hackers have a whole bag of new tricks for mass compromise attacks*
https://arstechnica.com/information...ag-of-new-tricks-for-mass-compromise-attacks/


----------

